# soprabito lungo



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Ho un problema. Non molto grave, ma visto che comincia a fare freddo, diventa attuale ... Come si chiama in italiano un soprabito _lungo _(arriva ben sotto le ginocchia) ?

Precisazione:
Dalle mie parti, terminologicamente parlando, si distinguono quei soprabiti anche a seconda della loro lunghezza. Insomma, non è giubba come giubba .... Nei dizionari bilingui trovo le parole _giacca, giubba, giubbotto, sopravveste, pastrano, mantello _ecc. ... ma a volte non so quale usare, oppure non capisco bene la differenza.

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Necsus

Nel parlato direi genericamente _soprabito _se di media pesantezza, che diventa _cappotto _se pesante, _spolverino _se leggero, _impermeabile _se... impermeabile. Poi ci sono i modelli specifici (loden, trench, eskimo, piumino, etc.).


----------



## olaszinho

Direi cappotto.  Ho sempre trovato il pastrano nei romanzi ottocenteschi dei grandi narratori russi. Bellissimo termine! Il giubbotto non credo che arrivi sotto le ginocchia.


----------



## francisgranada

Mi corrego un po': visto che la moda cambia continuamente, non è necessario che arrivi sotto le ginocchia, ma _notevolmente _sotto la cintura (o vita). 

Da quello che avete detto, mi pare che sia _cappotto _il termine che sto cercando. Per quanto riguarda lo _spolverino_, non lo conosco, oppure non mi ricordo di averlo sentito. E' di uso comune?


----------



## olaszinho

Personalmente associo lo spolverino ad un sobrabito leggero femminile. Non l'ho mai sentito usare per uomini, ma potrei sbagliarmi.
Sono termini di uso comune: cappotto, giubbotto, giubbino, giacca, mantello, impermeabile e gli altri a cui accennava Necsus.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> ... Non l'ho mai sentito usare per uomini, ma potrei sbagliarmi.


Oggidì è possibile tutto  ...


----------



## Necsus

Vedere per credere: CLIC. 
E uno dei primi che ricordo di aver visto è lo spolverino portato da Tex Willer. Più macho di così...!


----------



## francisgranada

> Vedere per credere: CLIC ...


Infatti machissimi  ... (non so perché, ma le donne vestite in spolverino [o di qualsiasi altra cosa] mi piacciono di più). 

Fuori scherzo, grazie .


P.S. Mantello. Secondo alcuni dizionari dovrebbe essere piuttosto un soprabito femminile. Indipendentemente da questo, quando preferite usare appunto questo termine?


----------



## Necsus

Mantello? Mai, per l'uomo. A meno che non si sia un mago, o un attore che recita in un film in costume o in una compagnia teatrale regionale. 
Per la donna lascio la parola a chi si intende di moda.


----------



## chipulukusu

francisgranada said:


> Secondo alcuni dizionari dovrebbe essere piuttosto un soprabito femminile. Indipendentemente da questo, quando preferite usare appunto questo termine?



Anche a me evoca più un capo femminile che maschile, comunque, da parecchi anni, sento questo termine solo nei servizi di moda in tv.

Non mi verrebbe mai in mente di dire ad una mia collega "ti conviene prendere lo _spolverino_, c'è vento freddo fuori".

Questo per quanto riguarda la lingua parlata. Mi sembra che _spolverino_ sia ancora abbastanza usato, ad esempio, nella narrativa, ma, per il resto, mi sembra ormai un termine da "addetti ai lavori".


----------



## Necsus

Però in realtà la citazione di Francis che riporti era riferita a _mantello_, credo, non più a _spolverino_.


----------



## olaszinho

In realtà, il mantello viene presentato periodicamente nelle varie sfilate di moda sia per uomini (giovani), sia per donne, con più o meno successo.


----------



## chipulukusu

Necsus said:


> Però in realtà la citazione di Francis che riporti era riferita a _mantello_, credo, non più a _spolverino_.



Grazie, è ora che vada a dormire, buonanotte!


----------



## giginho

CIao Amico Francis!

Il termine che cerchi è Trench. Il trench è una specie di cappotto che arriva sotto il ginocchio e, di solito, è di tessuto abbastanza pesante (per l'inzio dell'inverno), pelle (per la mezza stagione)  o impermeabile (stagioni piovose). Più corto del trench e di solito più elegante è il cappotto che è di tessuto molto spesso e si usa di inverno; può essere usato su abiti eleganti. Il mantello svolge la stessa funzione del cappotto ma non ha le maniche e si indossa fermandolo intorno al collo....un po' come quello che indossa il conte Dracula nell'immaginario comune (  ). Il pastrano, di solito, è il cappotto dei militari. L'impermeabile è quello che indossa l'ispettore Derrick della famosa serie TV tedesca. Il giubbotto è quel capo di abbigliamento che arriva di solito alla vita o poco oltre. Un buon esempio lo vedi indosso ai protagonisti della serie Starsky&Hutch


----------



## olaszinho

It trench è un tipo d'impermeabile. Sarei curioso di sapere se il termine trench è usato in tutta Italia. A dire il vero, a me suona un po' datato come termine.
Il pastrano è un cappottone pesante da uomo, non usato esclusivamante da militari.


----------



## giginho

Olaszinho, il trench non è un tipo di impermeabile....ne esistono anche in pelle: non proprio un materiale impermeabile! Come detto sopra, il trench è un tipo di indumento che copre dalle spalle fino ad almeno il ginocchio


----------



## olaszinho

Il mio dizionario Devoto-Oli dice: Trench, tipo d'impermeabile e bla bla bla....
Quando sono di pelle, io li chiamo cappotti, ma qui gli usi locali possono variare. Ne ho pure uno.


----------



## giginho

super 

cito dal treccani:



> trench ‹trènč› s. ingl., usato in ital. al masch. – Forma abbreviata della locuz. trench-coat ‹trènč kóut› (propr. «soprabito da trincea», perché indossato, in origine, dagli ufficiali dell’esercito inglese nella prima guerra mondiale), usata in ital. per indicare un tipo di soprabito impermeabile con cintura, di colore chiaro, poi estesa, con sign. più generico, anche ad altri tipi.



Quindi, Tu fai la parte del purista della lingua che si attiene al significato originario, io faccio la parte del rivoluzionario che usa il significato traslato.....in pratica: abbiamo ragione entrambi!!!! Scusa ma non sapevo del significato originario.

Un esempio di trench *non *impermeabile è quel cappottone di pelle che indossava Brandon Lee nel film "il Corvo"


----------



## ursu-lab

A proposito di mantelli, il mio prof di matematica del liceo indossava sempre un "tabarro" pesantissimo d'inverno. 
Anch'io per "trench" intend(ev)o solo quello impermeabile...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis caro 

Esistono anche il "giaccone" e il "giubbotto"


----------



## chipulukusu

In Lombardia, almeno nella parte orientale, è diffusissimo il termine _paltò_, utilizzato originariamente per il classico _cappotto_, ma poi, con l'evoluzione della moda, un pò per qualsiasi _soprabito_
pesante.
Pensavo che fosse un termine regionale, perché in Veneto e in tutta l'Italia centro-meridionale non l'ho mai sentito, ma il dizionario Sabatini Coletti lo dà come termine nato a metà Ottocento e fornisce addirittura un diminutivo, cioè _paltoncino_.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Anna. Il giubbotto lo conosco, ma ho una domanda a proposito: se questo giubotto è più lungo (approssimativamente da 13,4 a 24,9 cm sopra le ginocchia) ma è di stile e materiale simile a quello nel tuo link ed eventualmente "contiene" anche un cappuccio, si chiama sempre _giubbotto_?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francis 

Ti dirò che, da quel che posso vedere in rete, i due termini (giubbotto e giaccone) sembrano del tutto intercambiabili. 

Personalmente, preferisco chiamare "giubbotto" l'indumento che non scende oltre i fianchi (quasi fosse un giubbino allungato, per intenderci) e "giaccone" quello  più lungo (di poco sopra il ginocchio) ... ma si tratta di "definizioni" mie, non trovano riscontro alcuno presso gli esperti!  


Ciao, Chipulukusu  vero, esiste anche il "paltò"! Ma, ultimamente, dalle mie parti (Lombardia centro-occidentale) non si sente quasi più. Ormai, è tutto un fiorire di "bomber" e "piumini"


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Ho un problema. Non molto grave, ma visto che comincia a fare freddo, diventa attuale ... Come si chiama in italiano un soprabito _lungo _(arriva ben sotto le ginocchia) ?
> 
> Precisazione:
> Dalle mie parti, terminologicamente parlando, si distinguono quei soprabiti anche a seconda della loro lunghezza. Insomma, non è giubba come giubba .... Nei dizionari bilingui trovo le parole _giacca, giubba, giubbotto, sopravveste, pastrano, mantello _ecc. ... ma a volte non so quale usare, oppure non capisco bene la differenza.
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!



Di termini ce ne sono diversi e con accezioni variabili da zona a zona. Io conservo in un baule ancora una _pellegrina (ma lunga)_. Apparteneva a un mio avo. Un dinosauro  di famiglia. 

A parte tutto, io uso la parola cappotto. Ho anche un giaccone nel mio guardaroba, e uso sia l'oggetto che il nome.

Nel  mio ammuffito repertorio lessicale: pellegrina, cappotto, giaccone...  

Saluti


----------



## ursu-lab

chipulukusu said:


> In Lombardia, almeno nella parte orientale, è diffusissimo il termine _paltò_, utilizzato originariamente per il classico _cappotto_, ma poi, con l'evoluzione della moda, un pò per qualsiasi _soprabito_
> pesante.
> Pensavo che fosse un termine regionale, perché in Veneto e in tutta l'Italia centro-meridionale non l'ho mai sentito, ma il dizionario Sabatini Coletti lo dà come termine nato a metà Ottocento e fornisce addirittura un diminutivo, cioè _paltoncino_.


Anche in Emilia (occidentale?) si usa "paltò", o "paletot", per dire "cappotto". Almeno, io lo uso ancora piuttosto spesso e non sapevo che fosse antiquato...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Concordo con Ursu.

GS


----------



## chipulukusu

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Chipulukusu  vero, esiste anche il "paltò"! Ma, ultimamente, dalle mie parti (Lombardia centro-occidentale) non si sente quasi più. Ormai, è tutto un fiorire di "bomber" e "piumini"



Ciao Ann , certo credo che neanche una bisnonna direbbe al nipote che è arrivato con un piumino all'ultima moda "dai togliti il paltò e siediti". Queste cose mi fanno ricordare quanto sto diventando vecchio


----------



## giginho

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao Ann , certo credo che neanche una bisnonna direbbe al nipote che è arrivato con un piumino all'ultima moda "dai togliti il paltò e siediti". Queste cose mi fanno ricordare quanto sto diventando vecchio



Mia nonna me lo diceva sempre......e io NON sto diventando vecchio....io sono GIOVANE, chiaro??????????? (     )

Notate che in piemontese il cappotto si chiama proprio paltò....


----------



## ursu-lab

Il paltò è un cappotto. Il piumino non è un cappotto, e neanche mia nonna di novant'anni l'avrebbe mai chiamato "paltò", così come non chiamava "tazza" un bicchiere...


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> ... e io NON sto diventando vecchio....io sono GIOVANE, chiaro??????????? ...


Ciao, amice .  Per me chiarissimo, anzi, non sei l'unico. Conosco un tipo che, secondo le mie informazioni, non invecchierà mai (si chiama Silvio, il suo cognome purtroppo non me lo ricordo più ... Ma forse lo conosci anche tu  .) 



> L'impermeabile è quello che indossa l'ispettore Derrick della famosa serie TV tedesca


Suppongo che anche quello del tenente Columbo (dipartimento omicidi, polizia di Los Angeles) sia un impermeabile, anche se un po' vecchio e meno elegante di quello di Derrick. No?


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Ciao, amice .  Per me chiarissimo, anzi, non sei l'unico. Conosco un tipo che, secondo le mie informazioni, non invecchierà mai (si chiama Silvio, il suo cognome purtroppo non me lo ricordo più ... Ma forse lo conosci anche tu  .)
> 
> Quello è immortale, inaffondabile come certi pezzi di materia organica!!!
> 
> 
> Suppongo che anche quello del tenente Columbo (dipartimento omicidi, polizia di Los Angeles) sia un impermeabile, anche se un po' vecchio e meno elegante di quello di Derrick. No?



Assolutamente sì, il buon Colombo veste un impermeabile!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Dalle risposte che leggo, comincio a pensare che la mia battuta fosse un po' ... sibillina. Mi dispiace e cerco di spiegarmi meglio: 



> *Esiste anche il paltò*. Ma, ultimamente, dalle mie parti (Lombardia centro-occidentale) non si sente quasi più. Ormai, è tutto un fiorire di "bomber" e "piumini".



Ho forse scritto "esiste anche_ il termine "paltò"_? No, non ho scritto esiste anche _il temine "_paltò", bensì che esiste_ il "paltò"_ (indumento) e a me pare che negli ultimi tempi nessuno usi più il paltò (indumento: non se ne sente più parlare) a vantaggio dei moderni "bomber" e "piumini"  

Be', per quanto riguarda le nonne, direi che nemmeno la mia ha mai avuto difficoltà a distinguere un oggetto da un altro; nemmeno a leggere, ha mai avuto difficoltà.


----------



## giginho

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Dalle risposte che leggo, comincio a pensare che la mia battuta fosse un po' ... sibillina. Mi dispiace e cerco di spiegarmi meglio:
> 
> 
> 
> Ho forse scritto "esiste anche_ il termine "paltò"_? No, non ho scritto esiste anche _il temine "_paltò", bensì che esiste_ il "paltò"_ (indumento) e a me pare che negli ultimi tempi nessuno usi più il paltò (indumento: non se ne sente più parlare) a vantaggio dei moderni "bomber" e "piumini"
> 
> Be', per quanto riguarda le nonne, direi che nemmeno la mia ha mai avuto difficoltà a distinguere un oggetto da un altro; nemmeno a leggere, ha mai avuto difficoltà.



Mia cara, colpa nostra che abbiamo mal interpretato (o meglio, letto con scarsa attenzione)...per parte mia mi cospargo il capo di cenere e invoco il tuo perdono!

Mia nonna era sarta, per cui addentro alle segrete cose della moda, ma chiamava paltò tutto quello che si metteva come "ultimo strato" di vestiario.....diciamo che chiamava paltò anche il piumino di ultima generazione ma non per mancanza di un nome appropriato (per lei i piumini erano abiti da lavoro dei marinai della Regia Marina) ma per condiscendenza verso chi li portava (pur non essendo imbarcato su nave).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ma no, Gigi caro!  No, non è il caso!  

Ne approfitto, invece, per riprendere i termini "giaccone" e "giubbotto": anche il Treccani distingue i due indumenti, tra le altre cose, per la loro lunghezza (mio post # 23). 


P.S.: Sht! In realtà era solo per puntualizzare che le nonne, tutte, sono sempre molto più sagge e molto più simpatiche di noi nipoti!


----------



## chipulukusu

Anja.Ann said:


> Ho forse scritto "esiste anche_ il termine "paltò"_? No, non ho scritto esiste anche _il temine "_paltò", bensì che esiste_ il "paltò"_ (indumento) e a me pare che negli ultimi tempi nessuno usi più il paltò (indumento: non se ne sente più parlare) a vantaggio dei moderni "bomber" e "piumini"
> Be', per quanto riguarda le nonne, direi che nemmeno la mia ha mai avuto difficoltà a distinguere un oggetto da un altro; nemmeno a leggere, ha mai avuto difficoltà.



Ciao Ann, direi che questo è il posto ideale dove possano succedere questi equivoci, visto che parliamo proprio delle "insidie" della lingua italiana! Uno degli ultimi post, d'altra parte, ha messo in rilevo come _tirare su un casino_ possa significare "dare di matto" ma anche "avere un grosso raffreddore e tirare su spesso con il naso"!
Riguardo alla nonna, temo di avere fatto _discriminazione basata sull'età_, mi scuso


----------



## Anja.Ann

Chipu  (ti dispiace se abbrevio?), non preoccuparti! Di fatto non parlavo di "bisnonne"  tranquillo!


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> ...   Mia nonna era sarta, per cui addentro alle segrete cose della moda, ma chiamava paltò tutto quello che si metteva come "ultimo strato" di vestiario.....


Infatti, volevo chiedere anche questo, cioè, qual è la parola più "generica" o usata oggi, quando uno non vuole o non sa specificicare il tipo di soprabito? P.e. "Mettiti il ... perché fa freddo".  Soprabito mi pare un po' "tecnico", o no?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis! 

Non credo esista una parola "generica" per un indumento che ripari dal freddo. Ogni indumento ha un nome specifico. Potresti, però, dire: "Copriti che fa freddo!"


----------



## chipulukusu

Anja.Ann said:


> Chipu  (ti dispiace se abbrevio?)



Per niente, mi piace Chipu


----------



## francisgranada

A proposito, mi viene in mente che, anni fa, il mio amico bolognese ha eredito un _gabardine _da un suo zio. Lui (il mio amico) lo pronunciava _gabardèn_ e si trattava d'una sorta di cappotto o qualcose del genere. Conoscete/usate questo termine?

(Il Treccani lo riporta come parola francese proveniente dallo spagnolo _gabardina_) 

Ciao, Ancsi


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francis, no, personalmente non l'ho mai sentito, né usato.  
Nel frattempo, mi è venuto in mente il "pastrano" ... ora non ditemi che lo usate!


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ...Nel frattempo, mi è venuto in mente il "pastrano" ... ora non ditemi che lo usate!


Il pastrano o la parola? ...

(Strano che anche pastrano è di origine spagnola ... ho pensato che in Spagna facesse caldo)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oh, Francis,  "il pastrano" ... "non ditemi che *lo* usate"


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> A proposito, mi viene in mente che, anni fa, il mio amico bolognese ha eredito un _gabardine _da un suo zio. Lui (il mio amico) lo pronunciava _gabardèn_ e si trattava d'una sorta di cappotto o qualcose del genere. Conoscete/usate questo termine?


Be', la _gabardine _(pr.: gabardìn; anche _gabardina _in italiano) è prima di tutto un tessuto piuttosto conosciuto. E dal tessuto prende il nome il soprabito, anche se credo che quasi nessuno lo usi (il nome): CLIC. 

@Anja: del _pastrano _si è parlato a inizio discussione.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Come no! Certo!
Il "gabardèin" era, e per i più anziani ancora è, l'IMPERMEABILE (non di quelli di plastica, si badi bene, ma di ottimo tessuto — vuoi di cotone, vuoi di lana).
Saluti.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Il "gabardèin" era, e per i più anziani ancora è, l'IMPERMEABILE (non di quelli di plastica, si badi bene, ma di ottimo tessuto — vuoi di cotone, vuoi di lana).


Ah, allora è per questo che mi ricordo la pronuncia _gabardèn_ che poteva essere una "iper(italo-franco)correzione" del _gabardèin _bulgnais.


----------



## Necsus

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Il "gabardèin" era, e per i più anziani ancora è, l'IMPERMEABILE (non di quelli di plastica, si badi bene, ma di ottimo tessuto — vuoi di cotone, vuoi di lana).


Per fortuna e per poco non sono ancora nel novero.  Comunque, questa è la definizione del Treccani:
*gabardine* ‹_ġ__abardìn_› s. f., fr. [dallo spagn. _gabardina_, der. di _gabán_ «gabbano», incrociato con _tabardina_, dim. di _tabardo_ «tabarro»]. – Stoffa di lana o cotone, per lo più tessuta a diagonale, adatta per abiti e soprabiti di media pesantezza, facilmente impermeabilizzabile. Per estens., il soprabito stesso: _indossava una bella g._ (in questo sign., in ital. anche al masch.: _un bel gabardine_). ◆ Disus. l’adattamento ital. *gabardina*.

Il che mi fa ricordare il participio passato/aggettivo _intabarrato_, credo ancora abbastanza usato, che viene proprio dal _tabarro_, ennesimo tipo di cappotto/soprabito: "Nell’uso ant. e ancora in usi region. e scherz., pastrano, cappotto da uomo molto pesante".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Confermo, Necsus!  

Stamattina mi sono intabarrata per bene! Anche i miei colleghi sono intabarrati a loro dire! Fa un freddo cane ... sta nevicando!  

P.S.: Vero! Mi era sfuggito il "pastrano" all'inizio della discussione!


----------



## ursu-lab

È simile a un trench. Più leggero di un cappotto ma non tanto quanto uno spolverino.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie per le vostre risposte dettagliate ed interessanti 

Allora, semplificando un po' la varietà terminologica, potremmo dire che i termini più usati (che grosso modo coprono le "esigenze pratiche" quottidiane) sono: giubbotto, impermeabile e cappotto?


----------



## Necsus

E giaccone, assolutamente. Non uscire senza.


----------



## giginho

Anja.Ann said:


> Confermo, Necsus!
> 
> Stamattina mi sono intabarrata per bene! Anche i miei colleghi sono intabarrati a loro dire! Fa un freddo cane ... sta nevicando!
> 
> P.S.: Vero! Mi era sfuggito il "pastrano" all'inizio della discussione!



Confermo l'utilizzo di *intabarrato* e faccio un piccolo inciso: sono andato a comprarmi un impermeabile sabato in un negozio di uno stilista sabato mattina e ho interpellato il capo commesso che mi ha detto che "spolverino" è tendenzialmente un calco del termine femminile che, però, presenta caratteristiche tipiche dell'abbigliamento rivolto alle Signore (sancrature laterali, svasature, colli ampi ecc ecc) e, inoltre, lo spolverino è tendenzialmente sfoderato e quindi più leggero di un impermeabile.


----------

